# can I feed my goats greenbriar vine in supplement to hay?



## vegaburm (Feb 18, 2011)

Planning to get 2 Nigerian dwarfs in a month or two. The breeder has given me the low down on feeding, but wondering if I could use greenbriar vine as part of their hay/roughage. My woods are clogged with it and I cut it down anyway. I know it is edible and that deer like it. People can even eat the more tender shoots of the stuff. So, could I "harvest" this vine which I have considered a very obnoxious weed and get some usefullness out of it? And save some money at the same time? Saving money is always good! I was planning to let them browse around the woods where it grows and hopefully clean some of it out, but purposefully harvesting it could be helpful too. So what do you guys think?

I was outside cutting some of the annoying stuff down today, which is what made me think of it. It could be a year-round food source!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 18, 2011)

If you know the scientific name for it you can google it for toxicity.  If deer eat it my first guess is to say that it would be ok - but some things are ok in small amounts but not as a main feed.  There are many goat people in the know on the this board, so I'm sure you'll get some answers soon.

And......


----------

